# Food Safety News Sat 3/21/2020



## daveomak.fs (Mar 21, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 3/21/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Cheese sauce linked to Clostridium perfringens outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 21, 2020 12:05 am Researchers have detailed the first reported Clostridium perfringens outbreak in England associated with leeks in leftover and reheated cheese sauce. In December 2018, public health authorities were alerted to 34 reports of diarrhea with abdominal cramps from diners who ate Christmas meals at a restaurant in Bridgnorth, the West Midlands. Eight people reported illness to...  Continue Reading


----------

